# Watch "21.4 gallon rimless tank" on YouTube



## bri66799 (Jul 5, 2015)

https://youtu.be/pKJ4TmhfTXQ

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## cosmic_shaman (Oct 2, 2015)

What is that big plant, in the left of the tank? I really like the leaves!


----------



## bri66799 (Jul 5, 2015)

cosmic_shaman said:


> What is that big plant, in the left of the tank? I really like the leaves!


Thank you it is a banana plant

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## bri66799 (Jul 5, 2015)

bri66799 said:


> https://youtu.be/pKJ4TmhfTXQ
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


For some reason the camera is picking up a green hue in the water that is more then the way it really looks

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## cosmic_shaman (Oct 2, 2015)

Good to know! I'll have to see if I can order one from somewhere, it's really neat. 
Nice tank!


----------



## bri66799 (Jul 5, 2015)

At first the kind of float around you have to find an area with lower flow then after a few months they root in place the roots have really develop deeply on the plant in my tank

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## bri66799 (Jul 5, 2015)

it's a very common plan so it should be easy to find at most local pet stores I'm running co2 so when you get a plant that's in the tank that has no co2 the first few weeks it has to acclimate to the water conditions and can look like its dying but once it gets adjusted it grows like crazy I use root tabs in most of the areas of the tank

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

on youtube under video edits there is an option to reduce camera shake, check it out. Otherwise great looking tank.


----------



## bri66799 (Jul 5, 2015)

wlevine09 said:


> on youtube under video edits there is an option to reduce camera shake, check it out. Otherwise great looking tank.


Thanx ill check that out

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash.sridharan (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice tank... Whats the swimming live stock?

Sent from my D2302 using Tapatalk


----------



## bri66799 (Jul 5, 2015)

prakash.sridharan said:


> Nice tank... Whats the swimming live stock?
> 
> Sent from my D2302 using Tapatalk


Angelfish, golden RAM , assorted tetras , catfish

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------

